# 10g lighting



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

Depends on your definition of low-tech. The AH 36 watt kit over a 10g is going to always be on the edge of an algal jungle without some carbon supplementation (CO2 or Excel). Add the carbon source then you have to add other ferts and water changes, which IMO brings you out of the Low-tech category. I'd go for a 2x13 watt kit myself, which is still going to be very bright over a 10. 

I do think you could have a very successful tank using that light over a 10 gal. though, using Excel or DIY co2.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

I think it would be too much without co2 the 2x13w ones should be good enough for growing medium light req. plants.


----------



## heidisue (Apr 23, 2006)

Wondering what you decided to do....I am setting up a 10g, too, with much less light but I'm also avoiding CO2. Keep us posted - what are you growing?


----------



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

I have set up a 10g with the 2x13 retrofit kit and no CO2 in the past - definitely the way to go!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

if u have a regular incandescant canopy for a ten you can just buy some bright white powerconpacts and screw them in thats what i do at least that will give you moderate lighting at 2 x13 also some pet stores sell them im plant specifc spectrums good luck!


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I stumbled upon the perfect "low-tech" setup for my 10g: 2 normal output strips, with no cover. The strips are very similar to these but I found them at salvation army for like $5!! It's just the right amount of lighting to grow ambulia, moss, najas grass, java fern with no co2.


----------



## raymond_h2002 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for all of your suggestions!

I think I'm going to cheap out and try screw-in CF's for now since I have a spare incandescent hood, and if I'm having trouble, then I'll get the 2x13w retrofit kit. 

I'm not sure what I want to grow right now.. I have a piece of malayan driftwood on which I want to attach some java moss and java fern. I have bits of bacopa and ludwigia repens that i could stick in there too. Maybe a bush of micranthemum umbrosum, if it'll grow in such conditions. Anything you guys have in mind that I should try? 

Thanks again!
-Raymond


----------



## Aquaseafoam (Apr 6, 2006)

I have an old incandescent light strip and a 13 watt strip on my 10 gallon. I just pushed the hood back and kept the lid open and put the other light strip in front.
I'm using the natural daylight CF bulbs from wally world. After using the CF bulbs it looks as though the light isn't even on with the 13 watt bulb!! amazing difference. It has caused some green spot algae though and i'm now trying to get rid of that... no co2 at the moment.


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

raymond_h2002 said:


> Anything you guys have in mind that I should try?


The 2 screw-ins sound like a good low-tech lighting system for the plants you've mentioned except maybe the baby tears....they might not do very well. It never hurts to try it though. 

As for other plants that grow well in Low Tech tanks, here's ones I've had or am having success with:
Vesicularia dubyana
Microsorum pteropus
Sagittaria subulata
Ludwigia repens
Rotala sp. 'green'
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hygrophila difformis
Ceratophyllum demersum
Ceratophyllum submersum
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Najas guadalupensis


----------



## heidisue (Apr 23, 2006)

*here's my new 10g light plan*

It's frustrating to work with a 10g tank because there's very little flexibility in wattage for the bulbs that fit the tank size. Here's my new plan:

2 18" 15 or 18w strips mounted with 2 separate timers - one programmed for 10 hours, one for 5. That gives me the wattage I want, plus it will simulate daylight better, with more light in the middle of the day. I will have a lot of control over timing and intesity with the two bulbs running independently. I'm also playing with the idea of using bulbs with two different spectrums to further simulate the changing light temperature. I'll let you know how it turns out - I'm building the mount for it this weekend.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Well I just bough a 36w light for my 10g because I was tired of my old Florescent tube fixture. This light if defiantly brighter but at least I know I can grow the stem red plants. Also I think I might move to a little bigger tank between 10g and 20g and I think I will be able to grow med light plants. But with this much light I am thinking of starting up some DIY Co2, so much for the low light tank


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

I use screw in compact fluorescent bulbs (2x18W) for my ten gallon for almost a year now and I am amazed at what I can grow with them. They are really quite nice for the money. I've grown Glosso, harigrass, HC, Riccia, pigmy chain sword to name a few. Plants grow slow and stay smaller. The pigmy chain sword actually turns pink under the lighting. Mind you the color temp is not the best- it's a bit on the yellow side, but for under $10 you can't beat it. Not a bad choice at all.


----------

